# My latest find - 1888? Rambler



## wspeid (Oct 13, 2013)

I just picked this up.  The bottom is stamped Nov 13, 1988.  The idea of a possibly 125 year old bicycle that still has most of its original paint on the frame is a bit terrifying.  Serial # is 29536.  What do I need to know about early Ramblers (other than I shouldn't do anything)?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2013)

I love it!!!!!
I assume you will be converting it to original? installing period saddle and removing fenders).....
Crank/chain wheel mount is unique and very kool.
Super find... calling dibbs if you ever get tired of it. bri.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice Bill. I liked the red insert on the badge....what happened to it?


----------



## bike (Oct 13, 2013)

*That is the PATENT date*

the bike is much newer.
Very nice bike!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 13, 2013)

*Nice!*

Cool bike. I love the ornate lugs!...........Wayne


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool find Bill! The date stamped on the bottom bracket is actually a patent date, but your bike is actually post 1900. An expert on the Rambler bikes can pin it down a lot closer than I can, but I believe that the badge style and the open lug design suggests that this is a later version, maybe even closer to 1910. Ramblers with the "flame" lugs are bitchen, so no matter what year it is, that's a great find!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

Appears to be around 1905-1908.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 13, 2013)

That frame is gorgeous.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 13, 2013)

JD, I've still got the red cellophane; I just put the head badge on loosely for the pictures.  I'm still not convinced someone didn't add that later.

I'm actually relieved to hear it's closer in age to what I expected.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

What model rear hub is it?


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice find!
Early 1900's or so.
Looks like it still has the original pedals & block chain, badge????
Replaced fork ( should have the Rococco design also ) seat, bars & fenders gotta go. Needs the G & J wood clincher rims also. Hubs might also have been replaced.
I'm not sure if G & J ever used non - clincher rims on their Ramblers at times. There are experts here that would know.
I have two 1901 Ramblers at home.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 13, 2013)

the haedbadge on mine says model and year.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave,
Is the model and year in the circle on the bottom of the head badge?  My circle on the head badge is empty.  Could that be a separate insert that slips into the back of that head badge or is the badge one piece.  Also, as JD said, there was a piece of red cellophane like film behind the badge.  It looks like yours has something similar.  Is that original to the bike?

Thanks.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 13, 2013)

is it was a insert done at the factory.and the headbadge is original.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 23, 2013)

*colson flyer*

did you sell the colson  flyer ?or still available ?


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 23, 2013)

If its post 1900, it's a Pope Rambler!  G&J was no longer in business after 1900.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thanks for posting that ad!*

I was trying to find a larger, legible version of that for reference.


----------

